# GooManager Flashing Capabilities?



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello all, this is my first post here on Rootz, and I would definitely consider myself an Android newbie, though I'm learning it quickly and I find it really fun.

Flashed my first custom ROMs the other night, been looking into all the rooted apps and whatnot when I came across GooManager. I noticed that it already has Virtuous Inquisition for my Vivid in there, but no MODs or Kernels... Is GooManager capable of flashing those files successfully, or is it strictly for flashing the main ROM in the phone? It definitely finds them when you search for .zips to flash... Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

It can flash any zip you have (roms, kernels, etc), just needs the proper recovery (twrp). Not all phones have that.


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

So if I try to flash any of those items, but using CWM instead, it won't work? I must have TWRP?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

calikevin said:


> So if I try to flash any of those items, but using CWM instead, it won't work? I must have TWRP?


No, just that Goo Manager needs TWRP to auto-reboot, flash the zips, then reboot back into your ROM. Just like ROM Manager needs CWM to do the same things, for the app to do it for you. You can manually reboot into CWM, flash the zips yourself, just not automatically from the Goo Manager app.


----------

